# VE5 Tranny on the VG



## Dhunter (Jul 2, 2005)

Well, my tranny's messed up and it's come to the point where I have to rebuild it. Found an auto tranny for a 93 VE5 for sale at a good price. Would there be any fitment problems if I get the VE5 auto tranny and swap? Are the VE5 trannys stronger than the VG ones?


----------



## Dhunter (Jul 2, 2005)

-Bump- Anyone?


----------



## internetautomart (Mar 8, 2004)

straight swap as long as you swap the axles and hubs.


----------



## Dhunter (Jul 2, 2005)

Well the guy who is selling the tranny is including brand new axels. But he's telling me that it won't work because the starter doesn't hook up to it? And I wouldn't be able to change the starter to make it work either. Can anyone give me a clear answer to this?


----------



## internetautomart (Mar 8, 2004)

oops.
you wrote VE5 which means a VE30DE with a 5 speed manual transmission. So I assumed it was a manual trans.
the VE automatic trans won't work on a VG because the flywheel won't meet the starter (It's been tryed)
Tell michael sorry no sale


----------

